# 32 Lashed and TM-Two, built tough.



## snowklinger

These Lashed have almost 150 days on them. My stormtrooper Tm-Twos have about 50. 

Pretty much I'll just let the pictures speak for themselves. Every one of these blemishes on the Lashed is from binding rub or chairlift-board-rest, and compeletely cosmetic. There is no excess material getting hung up on shit and there is only 1 layer of paint or material missing. No water getting in at all even close.




The spines are a little broken down but that's mostly from getting in and out of them. I'm far from done with this pair.

As you can see, after 50 days on the Tm-Twos they are just dirty. There is not even a mark on them worth pointing out. 



The heel hold system built into 32 is unbeatable. If you ever have heel lift and not tried 32, you are really doing yourself a disservice. There is basically a webbing system that locks the liner into the heel of the shell, its just bomber.

As far as fit they seem to have a bit wider toebox like Keens and fit me similarly. I wear a 10 in hiking and skate shoes and 9 in these boots. Pretty snug performance fit. Starting last year I began to wear them with Remind Medic insoles (size 9-9.5).

This year I plan to migrate from the Lashed to the TM's as my main pair, the Lashed have served well and will probably be reserved for hiking with better articulation.


----------



## MistahTaki

How does the stiffness of the tm two compare to the lashed? I really liked the flex of the lashed when I first got it but after about 60 days on them they feel droopy. I don't do too much park and enjoy the responsiveness of a stiffer boot but not too stiff that it has no play. What do you think about the flex of the tm two for all mountain freestyle? BTW i don't weigh a whole lot so that is also an factor.


----------



## snowklinger

the flex of the tmtwo is much stiffer but by no means a freeride ultra stiff boot.

my buddy has the prime which fills that spot.

It really is right in the middle, super good middle of the road, supportive flex.


----------



## ThisIsSnow

hm did your lashed boots pack out much? i've heard a lot of stuff about 32's being easily worn out but you seem to have pretty good luck witht hem!


----------



## snowklinger

ThisIsSnow said:


> hm did your lashed boots pack out much? i've heard a lot of stuff about 32's being easily worn out but you seem to have pretty good luck witht hem!


The Lashed that I have, have what I thought to be very minimal padding/thickness to the liner to begin with, so I found the packout to not be so noticeable. As I've said I put a ton of days on them and with a proper footbed they lasted a long time. They were always a pretty soft boot. The liner of the TM-Twos is like 3x thicker.


----------



## MistahTaki

From my own experience, they have been durable . After my liners packed out a little I just threw them in the oven at a low heat and they regained their thickness.


----------

